# New Favorite Smallie Fly



## buckeyebrewer (Sep 4, 2008)

I went out to the Olentangy last night to fish one of my favorite holes for Smallies. My buddy recommended trying McCabe's Crayfish. I am now hooked. In two hours I caught 7 smallies, 4 well over 10 inches, and about 20 rock bass. I love this fly.


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

Like that fly. Nice and subtle, I'm not a big fan of crayfish flies with the oversized claws.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice fly...do you have a recipe?

Jeff....When you coming down?.....Steelies will be on the fishin' "menu". Give me a call.
Mike


----------



## buckeyebrewer (Sep 4, 2008)

Here you go.

http://www.classicflytying.com/pattern1085.html


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Thank you!...Even looks like I can tie it.
Mike


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

Unfortunatley, I don't think we'll make it to Ohio until winter really hits. The in-laws travelled here a couple times recently,and Thanksgiving is going to be out East.

It's too bad, the Olentangy and Scioto sound like they're on fire. I miss my home away from home waters in Columbus. But we've been slaying the smallies and largemouth on top water in Chicago, so it hasn't been too bad.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

nice fly! I just use a brown wooley bugger as a crayfish imitation for bass. they don't seem to mind much. even have lost the hackle off them and they still eat um up.


----------

